# Buying Cherry Shrimp



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking about assing some cherry Shrimp to my 55 gallon planted aquarium. Any advice on where to get them online?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Drs. Foster and Smith are trust worthy, though I would honestly start here first. Have you looked in the "For Sale and Trade"? If you can't find a for sale post you could put up a WTB. I'm sure you'll get a hit.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I second that. In fact, depending on how many cherries you want, I can probably offer you some. If you're looking for a bigger group than I can provide, try posting a WTB on the Sale/Trade board and someone with a ton of shrimp can probably hook you up.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Definatly theshrimpfarm.com


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

If you're in a location where heat is an issue, I would maybe wait until it's cooler. Also, take into consideration where that package will be traveling across. Some good sellers pack livestock really well but living in AZ just makes you paranoid shipping shrimps this time of year


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

At any given time there are probably about 25 or more auctions for Red Cherries on Aquabid (www.aquabid.com). Most of the dwarf shrimp I've kept over the years I've gotten from sellers on Aquabid, and almost always have had positive experiences.


----------



## ldaniel86 (Jul 28, 2011)

there are sellers on here and on TPT that sell RCS. the shrimpfarm i have also had good luck with. Aquabid has left a bad taste in my mouth though. at least for livestock.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

theshrimptank.com also has cherry shrimp


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

bob's tropical plants in san diego has rcs, $1.50 each with po priority mailing. they do a good job.
http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Last I heard theshrimpfarm was 30 for 40 dollars and free shipping. My box even came late because of a change of address and I didn't lose one shrimp. All very healthy.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

cough. epicfish http://www.epicfish.net/rcs/

$22 dollars for 20+ shrimp shipped to your door via priority mail in a breather bag.
I think just about everyone in the hobby has gotten shrimp from him.

Bump to him, he gave me my first cherry colony.

-Gordon


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice I'm going to have tto try him.


----------



## johnny313 (May 19, 2011)

i just sent you a PM


----------

